# Post Your Models!



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

here I post some pics of my models. I am a not well-experienced modeller, as you can see... (They're all craps, hope that the projects will be better...) 











Avia S-199 "Sakin"
101. Tayeset of Chel Ha'Avir (IAF), 1948
KoPro, scale 1/72
- camo scheme based on a book "Desert Eagles" by Leo Nomis, model hanging over my bed

















Ki-43
Unknown unit
scheme based on a japanese manual, scale 1/72, hanging next to my WWII bookcase.





Tempest Mk.V of Pierre Clostermann, Revell 1/72, hanging in my bro's room. This one is an awful one...





P-51D "Shoo Shoo Baby", die cast model 1/144

...I got also a combat pair of Moran Bloch MB.152 of a Czechoslovak unit with Ju 88 but I have no batteries to take a pic. I'll do soon...

---

And now the projects:





Bristol Blenheim NF Mk.IF, No. 68 OTU, 1941, 1/72, Unknown Czech firm.
Needs 2nd spraying...










La-5 FN of Czechoslovak Independece Unit in USSR (you can see the orig. camo in top left corner), 1/72, KoPro.
Needs to add cabin, finishing the camo...






P-51B Mustang, Revell 1/72, still not sure which plane it's gonna be.






Airbus A-321 of Lufthansa, Revell 1/144


and still have about 30 untouched boxes with models of all kinds and all scales...  

Post yours!


Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

hey they're not crap at all, check out some of the ones in the models section of our album.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Pisis! 8) We do have a photo album here with some of our models in, but you save you checking Ill post mine again, In chronological order...All are 1/72nd Arifix kits. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks like my BBMF hurricane, the Yak i mean......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

It does in a way. The actual colours of the Yak couldnt be further from whats on the box, its blue on the box art! 

I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 8) Then I can start my Caproni Ca.311


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll post mine once I've resized them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

some fo mine are in the models section in the albums.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!

>> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila! 

Don't hurry - patience is the way to go! 

Mossie, c'mon, post 'em ASAP!

Lanc, I've seen 'em. BTW, who is that Rombaldo? He has very nice models of (mostly) Jap planes. 

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll try to find some model photos I took when I was building. I got quite good at it, won a few IPMS model contests!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you think of mine pisis??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, they're fine! I think the quad-engine look better then the fighters, to be honest. And I'd say you don't use the airspray tool, either, right? But the Halifax Mk.III Welly are outstanding!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for everyone on dialup

My ceiling's a bit crowded as you can see

Ny latest was a Blackburn Skua but I can't find any pics of that, my next ones are a Fulmar, a new Wellington and an Airfix D-Day boxset

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> The SM.79 is great!!!  The P-38 Fw 190 G.50 look good too, but the Me 163 Ju 87 are too much covered in paint, IMHO. Do you use an airbrush? The two last look hand painted... Worth to use the air brush, trust me!
> 
> >> I actually reckon I can finish it by tomorrow morning. Around 10 tonight Ill add al the fianl detailing in black, tomorrow morning ill stick the decals on and voila!
> 
> ...



Nope - I dont use an airbrush. The reason they might look that way is because theyre in gloss paint and the others arent - It tends to look thicker than Matt when it dries. I finished my Yak...MM I noticed you have one too? Is it from a special "Aircraft of the Aces" Airfix kit of General Georgi N. Zakarov?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew I'd put a pic of my Skua somewhere

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=9828


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, MM, what a great collection - you can be proud of it! 
Fantastic. How long have you been into the biz? 10+ y?
But me see no Mosquito in there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been doing them about 5-6 years max, I've got 3 Mossies but 2 are on my airfield and the other I haven't got a picture of


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll get out the camera and post the 6 survivors that I have here. I moved a few times over the years and it has wiped out a few of them. Then I really messed up when I was moving a ladder and crunched my F-100 from the 48th TFW (my old base), and my YF-12, which was a pretty good one.

I am working on a balsa Spitfire and hope to be able to get back to working on that in a few weeks. When that one is done, I have a balsa P-40 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking very interesting...  I moved three times during 5 years, so I know what it is about...

Here I post other messy models done by myself:













*Marcel Bloch MB.152
4. Escadrille GC II/9
Clermont-Ferrand AB
June 1940
Battle of France
Směr 1/72*


















*Junkers Ju 88 A-4, Revell 1/72*





My workbench...





...and my WWII boockcase with one shelf completely filled with unassembled plastic kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Pretty cool!



Hahahaha  Bullshit!!!! A 1st class crap!!!   What does partly excuse me is that those two are my very first ones...


----------

